
Ask HN: Is it okay to host mail and webserver on the same system - ecelim
Is it okay to host mail and webserver on the same system. or should they be strictly divided
======
p0d
I have setup numerous web/mail servers. Save yourself some grief and route
your mail through the likes of sendgrid if you expect high volumes or Gmail
for low volume. Postfix is my goto mail server.

~~~
avichalp
> Save yourself some grief and route your mail through the likes of sendgrid
> if you expect high volumes or Gmail for low volume

What are the pain points?

~~~
p0d
The main pain points I think are stopping/managing your own mailserver being
abused or blacklisted. I have experienced both.

------
seanwilson
You need to weigh up the pros and cons for what you're optimising for e.g.
cost, robustness, security, setup time. Separating them is likely more secure
and robust, but likely more costly and requires more setup.

Why not use a mail service instead of hosting yourself?

------
Mo3
I run dockerized mailcow and nginx on the same machine with two different IPs.
Works fantastically.

------
chmielewski
Divided; with two failover machines ready to replace either failed primary
machine at a moment's notice.

------
PaulHoule
Inbound or outbound mail?

------
ecelim
both inbound and outbound (MTA), I ask regarding the reputation

